# Do You Use A DC/DC Converter?



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Connecting marine electronics, straight to the 12 volt battery can have consequences.
*DC/DC Converters* can provide stable, regulated output
When you crank the motor, battery output voltage can sag down to as *low as 6 volts!* this is not good for electronics.
Installing a converter (buck/boost converter), power regulation can be maintained for sensitive electronics.
I found a low cost device that looks suitable for small loads (VHF, GPS, Fishfinders, LEDS)
http://www.powerstream.com/dcdc.htm

This small unit cost right at $50.00 usd.

All this little unit needs is a weatherproof enclosure.


----------

